# New to the Nissan fam- just bought!



## nixnissan (Feb 25, 2010)

Just bought a used base 2008 Rogue S with only 8,500 miles. Before I mention anything...anyone have an idea what would be a good deal from a dealership (it is not certified b/c it's an infinity dealership)?
We are excited to own this, we will be picking it up tomorrow. 

Hopefully this will give us years of reliable and safe driving!


----------



## Teddy 57 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Enjoy*

Enjoy your new Rouge. I have had mine less than a month and have over 800 miles on it. I really am enjoying it. Sure beats my old Jeep Grand Cherokee that needed lots of work.

Not sure about pricing on used Rouge's. By now you have already picked up your vehicle so hopefully you did well.


----------



## nixnissan (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks...we are enjoying it a lot! Already used it to go skiing and it was nice to have all that space to throw bags, skiis and a board in there.


----------



## RogueRachel (Jan 20, 2011)

@nixnissan -

Welcome to the Nissaan family - I upgraded to the Rogue about a year ago and I couldn't be happier (hour commute to work both ways). Leased it brand new (should be similar to 8k miles) - haven't had any problems with it yet.

I'm not sure about pricing but I highly recommend this car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For values, try N.A.D.A. Home Page


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Rarely see them in for any major problems other than the ECM/TCM and steering recalls. I actually like the face lifted 11 models, they look like they belong in the Infiniti lineup


----------

